# Коротенький тест на скорость реакции антивирусных лабораторий



## Severnyj (5 Июн 2011)

Образец на момент отправки детектился только


McAfee-GW-Edition - Heuristic.BehavesLike.Win32.Suspicious.H
Panda - Suspicious file
VIPRE - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Vundo.hiy

Был отправлен вчера вечером вендорам:

AntiVir
Avast
Comodo
eScan
F-Prot
Kaspersky
NOD32
Sophos
TrendMicro

Как обычно для отправки образца использовались веб-формы

*Итоги*

_Победители_
Kaspersky и Sophos - образец добавлен в базы в течение 1 - 2 часов.

_Второе место_
AntiVir и NOD32 - образец добавлен в базы сегодня вечером

_Проигравшие_
Все остальные - образца в базах так и нет.

_Удивившие_
eScan - которые прислали ответ, что в моем сообщении нет прикрепленных файлов - возможно, просто сбой в сервисе отправки сэмплов


----------



## akok (5 Июн 2011)

Severnyj написал(а):


> Был отправлен вчера вечером вендорам:


Доктора забыл. Скорость детекта у них тоже неплохая.


----------



## Severnyj (5 Июн 2011)

Как кого редкого найду, так и отправлю.
Кстати, из-за этих тестов наш список адресов для отправки подозрительных в разделе Полезно знать за месяц обновился раза 3


----------



## akok (5 Июн 2011)

Ну да. Приходиться списки держать в актуальном состоянии.


----------



## SNS-amigo (7 Июн 2011)

Насчёт списков: UNA уже давно как бы... 

Или там кто-то до сих пор сидит и принимает вирусы?


----------



## Severnyj (7 Июн 2011)

Отправим, проверим


----------



## Severnyj (18 Дек 2011)

*Forty*:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for submitting the sample to Fortinet. Our analysis shows that the sample submitted by you is not infected with any malicious code.



*Я*:



> Dear George Liu.
> 
> File avz00001.dta in arhive - Win32/Cidox



*Forty*:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for submitting the sample to us. We have analyzed the sample you provided and developed the pattern to catch it. We will add detection for the sample in the next regular update.
> 
> ...


----------



## Severnyj (23 Июл 2012)

Все хуже и хуже дела с отчетами у вендоров:

Как все заметили - _Др.Веб_ сократил отчет о зловредности файлов - теперь присылается стандартная отписка о том, что файлы приняты к рассмотрению, а отчет о зловредности присылается не всегда.

В пятницу поймал свежего карбера, отчет по ВТ был *9/41* (_AhnLab, Dr.Web, Emsisoft, F-PROT, Ikarus, Norman Antivirus, Sophos, SUPERAntiSpyware, Trend Micro_). Оставшимся (кроме Касперского, Зилли и Фортинета - так как они и так *получают наши архивы*) разослал по почте и формам. Ответы расстроили, как никогда, а именно отметились лишь:


*ESET* - "Ваша заявка принята" - через часов 5 - 6 - и тишина
*McAfee* - тоже самое, но мгновенно, затем тоже тишина.
*TotalDefense* (бывш. CA) - как и Макафи
*Microsoft* - ночью с пятницы на субботу сказали - файл чист, но к полудню субботы исправились и прислали отчет о признании файла карбером
*Avira* - прислала отчет о заражении сегодня в 15.27
*GData* - прислала отчет о заражении сегодня в 14.01

остальные не ответили совсем, но хоть детект добавили - на вечер субботы было уже *27/41*.


----------

